# deprofundis violently pulverized two '' black death'' cd Eternal Burden mtl crappy...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I will try to make a long story short, the best i can...

I used to had a buddy name Joe let's called him ex-buddy , i had high estime for him childhood friend from long time,, but is friennds did not like , devalorized me because fck Ch*vs, let called him X... 

X used to be the first friend of joe,, and a ''friend'' of mine, once he was in a state of panic, my sister was feeling , to have a sexual party since X was some Ch*vs guido back than good 6''2 yah know womens , she said to me he was the worst morron, she ever met, no kidding her university friend find him retarded(very mutch so) hhhe never finnish school manage to have a job after 15 yrs of being on the wellfare or more he get a thecnique in high school ''special insertion program'' for ''special people , yep idiot like him).

He slept whit my sister i dont know wwhat crap she told about me , but i never seen him unttil late 2015,, he was sso cch*vy muscle head d**ch* moronic new jjersey itaalo trash, but it did not bother me until he start to annoy me , whit comment like , i should do mus=culation(this iii did afterward but this is another story*) and start too laaught in my face annnd had that stupid scornful wink, like X is sutch a winner ,see me as sutch a f(word) loser because of 1 my sister.

Deuxio Claude guitarist of Eternal Burden , a no good genuine black death that sound like million of band semi melodiic semi brutal swedish black death .. in other word commercial crappy black death...Here why i hate Claude der guitarist, i find his stupid name for a band he dosen't respect me he dosen't put my name in sspecial thank neither his ******* demo ooof his full lenght,,, i diid some english translattion for his lyric(some) ii draw a real cool orriginal death black metal name way more hother than there ''proffessionaal designer of sleeve, he laught in my face and said we put people in special thank that help us... what the F you piece of crap i said he wink because he know ch*vs but an ex penniwwyse skater and dance music love before being his personna ofsamson claude the black death guitarist.

You know what i introduce him to metal, i pay is first guitar, and he has no respect for me, son of a F(word) ,and this guy start becomming friend whit X the friend of Joe , my ex- buddy, since than X had become a full blown Ch*vs white trash, that think the white ice cube whit is stupid wink of scorn in is face, he start a podcast whit Joe he see him every week , joe start to see me less often start having this pesky ch*vy attitude but remain a prog-jazz, no problem whit this he would still see me twwiice a mont than progressively once a month , than last timmes once every two month i would be a formidaable host giving & genereous the spirit of sst nicolas, would give him gifts like gemstone ,cds,,, recorded him some stuff, pay him alcohol and green stuuff... but lastt time during thanks giving he deceided to cut relationshipp by changingphone number , the last thing he said i might come on thanks giving , yah... he never came and change is darn phone number F(word) people like him
Someone white no?
1- principles
2-mutual respect
3-moral
4-heart
5-soul
6- scornful 

Is a human garbage are better yet not even remotly human, mark my wooords
After all the friendship ,respect and kindnness i gave to him as a friend, once i gave him 5 cd of classical some of them mint extra good label,, guess what this b*st*rd never came back he sold out to my haters , i was super nice , super cool , ideal host as always , he did not just said i dont wont to see yah, he flush me on is facebook, and change phone number on purrpose to mutch of a coward ashamed in is burned soul of wwhat he did, he knew in is heart it's was not wright but per pressure Claude and is X(an average eminem twurp )cbrainwash him and convinced him to flush me of his life...

There is no word to says how iii hate this guy know hate iis norrmally a strong word, but now it's a weak word, im beyond hatred, i dont want to think about it...

You know what i did recently i brutally destroy Claude guitarist of Eternal garden, i crush is demo whit one hand and treat it vviolently on the wall, and i burned his full lenght into a pac-man shape on facebook video to show him how i hhave him and trew it agaainst the wall just saying and made a video to accused them of being so cheap trash...

:tiphat:

And that it sorry for vulgarity , im sad, in pain, i lost a friend long time friend because of stupid evil fool...eternal burden sckkk a** anyway and dosen't existed i preffered my noisy amateur project evenn if not that good and polished still darn original not some mainstreaam craappy trap band that sound like zillion of band, ddufus black death, im trew whit all of this this is beside me.

I got other cool friend, there way more better than them , and not trash des petit cons de petit peuple, no... i had surrounded myself whit intellectuals for the better of it all, so to make a paranthesis this made me hate black metal , not all but a considerable part,death, genererric death black ..




Kind ops please feel my pain and spared me i ment no harm , i the one that got hurt for what being too kind, i hope these 3 guys will go to hell , i hope hell exist for theem, even if thety are atheastic mécréant they will go to hell. End of the story i lve you laddie's & Gentelmen of talk classical lore, my followers, my real friends outside bondary of Taalk classical


----------

